# got the new boy!!!



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

I decided to go get rasin a brother today... and did came home with one of his litter mates. he has more white on him and does not have the small white blaze on the top of his head like rasin does. the new boy is still un-named, im going to give it time and see what he is like. they get along great!!! they have been jumping and playing all night long.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

precious precious precious


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

What about quarantine?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they're fomr the same litter and both look pretty young so rasin probably wasn't alone for very long. chances are anything that rasin has the new boy would have and vice versa anyway.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, if they are from the same litter and it had only been a few days I think quarantine would be a little pointless.


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

yea, that is why i went right back (only been 4 days) i did not want to go thought 2 or more weeks of quarantine and then have to introduce them all over again. the new boy is so much more hand shy though, he will be lots of work. but way to cute


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, with a 4 day gap that's reasonable.

He's certainly a cutie! Good luck with the socialization.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! You're giving me GMR syndrome!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

never mind gmr its more like nmr lol need more rats  so cute


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

they are getting along so well, i just wanted to post pics of them together...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

AWW! Man I've GOT to convince Chris to let me adopt this baby now D:


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwwwe they're soo adorable. I remember when mine were that small and young...*reminiscence*


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

How terribly cute!


----------

